# Everyone loves KUSH right?



## davidhseo (Jun 27, 2008)

Well, here's to the kush.

Pictures

#1-2. Kush, these 2 pics were taken in different lighting, thus the different photo results. Been smokin on this kush the past couple days, still no tolerance building up. 

#3-4. This kush was not as good as all the other ones here. Nugs didn't have as much resin and not as sticky as usual kush.

#5-6. I liked this one too. This kush had a very nice lime green color to it, smell and taste were replicates of each other, which is good. 

#7-8. Not too sure if this was even kush or not, thats what i was told. But anyways, i got high and enjoyed it. Didn't have much of a smell or anything, just nice crystal coverage.


----------



## davidhseo (Jun 27, 2008)

Best for last...

Pictures

#1-3. Kush- This pheno was awesome. Great round bubbly structure to the nugs, crystals everywhere, resiny, and best part high was awesome! classic kush characgerstics all around.

#4-6. Another kush. This one too was pretty dry, crispy on the outside even, but man did it smoke. Lots of gooey resin. Picture 4 looks different from 5 and 6 b/c picture 4 was taken indoors, others outdoors. 

#7-9. SOUR DIESEL!!! Man, i wish i could get more of this stuff. Sour D never comes to atlanta, or atleast through the people i know, they dont get it much. This stuff is probably one-hitter quitter for most people. High comes very quick, and lasts forever.


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Jun 27, 2008)

Never tried Kush. It looks very yummy!!


----------



## Hick (Jun 27, 2008)

..."kush".. bubba kush?.. OG kush?.. master kush?.. hindu kush??
http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=kush


----------



## FLA Funk (Jun 27, 2008)

Yeah sour diesel is the tops. Thats one that frequents the area down here.


----------



## davidhseo (Jun 28, 2008)

Hick said:
			
		

> ..."kush".. bubba kush?.. OG kush?.. master kush?.. hindu kush??
> http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=kush


 
I have no idea which kush. Thats why i didn't specify. probably not OG, well maybe sometimes, but my guess is master and hindu and bubba? I kno bubba and master have been around here before so yea.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 28, 2008)

*I'll take a sample hit of each please. :hubba: *


----------



## mrniceguy (Jun 28, 2008)

they all look delicious...nice.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jun 28, 2008)

thanks for sharing david


----------



## Ettesun (Jul 12, 2008)

Hick said:
			
		

> ..."kush".. bubba kush?.. OG kush?.. master kush?.. hindu kush??
> http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=kush





PURPLE KUSH???

eace:


----------



## gcarlin_818 (Jul 13, 2008)

I would say that pic 5 looks like it could be O.G  hard to tell with out smelling it...I'm growing some O.G plants right now hope they come out looking nice like yours....


----------



## benevolence6gc (Jul 15, 2008)

:bong: Smokin some OG kush now and the top nugz look similar, all frosty and yummy looking


----------



## Ms. Jievil (Jul 27, 2008)

Looks great.  Never tried kush before =[


----------



## captainbh420 (Nov 12, 2008)

roll that up in a blunt and tell us how it was

looks nugtastic my friend

peace,
smoke weed


----------

